# cockatiels



## Ozwolfie (Jun 18, 2017)

we have two cockatiels one female and a male, the problem we are having is the female cockatiel is treading the male and is getting quite aggressive when he doesnt give into her, they both live in a very large parrot cage, fed seed veg and basically there diet is very good, they get out to fly for more than an hour a day sometimes more, im not sure how to solve this because now ive noticed he has been bitten quite badly on his flight feathers, Any help would be appreciated Thank you


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
how large is the cage? --- If it's large-enuf to split it, i'd divide it so they can see, talk, & beakle one another, but she can't mount him.
Has she ever laid eggs? - fertilization is not needed for egg laying, watch her for signs of egg BINDING, which can be fatal. Be sure to keep her intake of calcium adequate - do they have a cuttle bone to chip at?
.
a seed diet is OK, but try to switch them to pelleted or cluster foods - they include fiber, vits, minerals, etc, & are less fatty / much more nutritious than seed -plus.
Fresh veg, some herbs or leafy greens [skip lettuce, it's just water & chlorophyll]- spinach, mesclun mix, culinary herbs on the twig, etc, are nice for variety; so are bits of fruit, such as a blueberry, split cherry, a single wedge of tangerine or small piece of pulp from an orange section, etc.
.
Zoo-Plus is a good name brand for pelleted / cluster foods, of course what's available may vary from place to place.
.
here's a program for switching diets -
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/finicky.html
.
.
frozen mixed veg [peas, diced carrot, corn] in an ORGANIC blend is a nice thing - just defrost a few, don't cook, & discard after 3-hours at room temp.
Probiotics are good for birds, too - sprinkle the capsule over moist bits of fruit, diced strawberry makes a good carrier.
.
.
.


----------



## FatherOfFlo (Jul 11, 2017)

You urgently need to seperate them. If the male has any injuries he should see a vet. Seed is not a good diet. You need small pellets. Zupreem, harrisons, roudybush, etc.


----------

